# Can you/How do you "Kill" a daemon?



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

I know some are so powerful they can only be banished but what does this mean? Will they keep coming until the bitter end? Will they be defeated only once all of their followers are destroyed? Why does being cast back to the warp matter if it doesn't kill them, surely that'd be a delaying tactic at best?

Also, what about Daemon Princes, it seems that if every Space Marine champion can kill you its not that big a reward concidering all the time and effort you have to sink into it unless they are "immortal" and not just Space Marine immortal.

Can they be killed in reality or just banished? Does a psyker mean you can unravell their essence and destory a daemon utterly? What about cutting their soul off from the warp with a magic dagger, how does that work? Do they just get eaten by rivals if their cast back into the warp and weakened?

So, what do you think?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

They can be destroyed completely if that power that they have is completely taken away from them. For example the chaos gods can take them away. But prefer to do it to lesser daemons instead of their better champions. Also some weapons like the "shard of Erebus" can do something of that magnetude. 

But to completely answer your question, something immortal and completely out of the human realm is the way to kill a daemon for good.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

ok the only daemons i have heard of being actually destroyed were the tzeentch greater daemons flung by tzeentch into the well of eternity (in the fateweaver section of the daemon codex) even tzeentch wouldn't enter it!

other than that the daemon can be destroyed if its patron god wills it back into itself (daemons being manifestations of their god and subject to their whim)

in terms of a mere mortal killing one i think they can only banish it; usually for 1000 yrs and a day if memory serves; that said i don't know bout a c'tan phase knife.

also from a human physics point of view; since daemons are basically energy, it cannot be destroyed as energy cannot be created or destroyed (daemons are made from the patron god's energy)

hope ne of that is useful


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheers guys, really helped me out! But hey, I'd love to hear some more opinions and I hope I'm not alone in this thinking.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

must confess i've had some thoughts regarding blanks; they weaken daemons due to their null presence but if u kept a blank next to the blank would it eventually die or merely wait until the blank went to the loo?
granted i know the canon may be against me due to the ravenor books but lesser daemons maybe?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Also a high power (Alpha/Alpha plus) psyker can harness enough power to completley destroy a daemon depending on the power of said daemon. Usually however this renders the psyker exhausted or with a bad case of dead, I could be wrong but I believe only The Emperor, Magnus and possibly Eldrad and Malcador were strong enough individually to kill a daemon without coming over all dead. I think someone in either Eisenhorn or Ravenor did kill a daemon and then died but dont quote me on that.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

spoilers for those who havent read eisenhorn or ravenor









i cant remember ravenor ending too well but i think slyte was jus banished again and in eisenhorn the only daemon that was killed was the titan by cherubael; again so far as im aware.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Actually in _The Chapter's Due_, Uriel kills the daemon prince Mkar for good with the weapon ck was referring to.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

coolio; shame we cant massproduce those puppies for the imperium to use lol


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Deosnt't Eisenhorn totally destroy Prophanti?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> Actually in _The Chapter's Due_, Uriel kills the daemon prince Mkar for good with the weapon ck was referring to.


Im fairly sure that Mkar is only banished because he has reappeared several times like when he fought Mephiston or to fight Calgar.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Im fairly sure that Mkar is only banished because he has reappeared several times like when he fought Mephiston or to fight Calgar.


Those accounts where before _The Chapter's Due_. At least Calagar's. Mkar feared the weapon would destroy him utterly. And I think it actually have.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Deosnt't Eisenhorn totally destroy Prophanti?


In his own opinion, yes. 



ckcrawford said:


> Those accounts where before _The Chapter's Due_. At least Calagar's. Mkar feared the weapon would destroy him utterly. And I think it actually have.


M`Kar is dead. The shard of Erebus was an item of some signifigance linked to M`Kar himself. It was the one thing able to completely destroy him. 

With these two examples, it is possible to surmise two methods by which a daemon can be truly killed. The first is by unleashing an energy greater than the daemon`s own energy (no mean feat) and basically overwhelming it. 

The second is by using some item or incantation linked to the daemon`s very essence. 

Beyond this, I know that a daemon can be consumed by a superior daemon.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's how you kill a daemon: Aim your bolter gun at it: Fire until it no longer moves. If you run out of mass-reactive ammo, use your chain/power sword. Either way, it'll stop moving. Congrats! The daemon is dead.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Here's how you kill a daemon: Aim your bolter gun at it: Fire until it no longer moves. If you run out of mass-reactive ammo, use your chain/power sword. Either way, it'll stop moving. Congrats! The daemon is dead.


lol. If you were able to observe the 40k universe, you'd be surprised at how much and much more powerful things have not even come close to doing so. Daemon Princes are overpowered. 

The Chaos Gods should put rules on them so that they don't get too OP.:laugh: Before a Daemon Prince attacks he must roll a dice. On a 1, he must run across the field and get shot at. Then the guardsmen would have something worth praying about. Instead of an Imperial Aquila it should be a dice, with a 1 showing.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

One weapon: Double Barreled Shotgun


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> lol. If you were able to observe the 40k universe, you'd be surprised at how much and much more powerful things have not even come close to doing so. Daemon Princes are overpowered.
> 
> The Chaos Gods should put rules on them so that they don't get too OP.:laugh: Before a Daemon Prince attacks he must roll a dice. On a 1, he must run across the field and get shot at. Then the guardsmen would have something worth praying about. Instead of an Imperial Aquila it should be a dice, with a 1 showing.


Yeah, demon princes fluff/story =/= demon princes game. In the fluff/story, they're freakin' beasts that take either a titanic struggle to defeat (banish them back to the warp/immaterium) or an uber special character/team (re: GK Omnibus storyline). In the table top game, they're just another bastard on the playfield that needs enough lucky dice rolls. (personally, I prefer the way they're treated in the story than the game itself).


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mind you back in 3rd edd you could make a DP that somewhat resembled the fluff....they cost 240pts+ kitted out, but still it was fun. Iron wariors Dp....blam DP with bionics, and a kia gun, ect.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> This.


You dare even think about scratching the paint on something like that?

HERETIC!

BURN HIM!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's been through worse, you suggest that thing of beauty couldn't handle it? I deem you the heretic sir!


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

If I recall correctly, destroying a Daemon's physical body banishes them back to the Warp in disgrace, and they cannot return for (depending on the source) 100 years and a day to 1000 years and a day. Naturally for narrative reasons these time frames are malleable, and there may also be other requirements or shortcuts as the story calls for them.
Either way, long enough for an ordinary human to be dead and gone beyond the possibility of revenge by the time they gat back. Now a Space Marine...


----------

